# Welcome to the family Mr. 10mm



## ezbite

just picked up this beast.. G40 10mm with the MOS 

Yeaaaa buddy....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277257
> View attachment 277259
> just picked up this beast.. G40 10mm with the MOS
> 
> Yeaaaa buddy....


did ya see the new g 45 9mm that came out 2 days ago !! ???


----------



## ezbite

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...formation-on-the-new-9mm-glock-45-has-leaked/

you mean this one


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> did ya see the new g 45 9mm that came out 2 days ago !! ???


Leave it to glock to call a 9mm a 45


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Leave it to glock to call a 9mm a 45



always riding the hate train....tisktisktisk...

quit hijackin' my thread sally..


----------



## MIGHTY

I knew that thing looked familiar


----------



## dugworm

Nice pick up. But...nothing but a show piece.


----------



## MIGHTY

I’d be too embarrassed to show that to anyone if it was mine. I see you guy your solo hunt sidearm EZ. What’s that thing hold 12-13 rounds?


----------



## loweman165

I hope Glock does better then Ruger when they introduced thier 1911 in 10mm. Alot of cracked barrel lugs. I know, I know it's a 1911 how could they break? They did. 
Anyway, hope it shoots well for ya.


----------



## Dovans

My son has a Glock 10mm.. Goes bang. What more can you ask. Not a Model 40 though... Model 20?


----------



## ezbite

dugworm said:


> Nice pick up. But...nothing but a show piece.


until I get west, then it will be for bear protection  15 is better than 6


----------



## dcool

Been looking at the 40 myself. Great looking weapon.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I hope Glock does better then Ruger when they introduced thier 1911 in 10mm. Alot of cracked barrel lugs. I know, I know it's a 1911 how could they break? They did.
> Anyway, hope it shoots well for ya.


I read that. Took the ruger off the list. I’m sure they have it fixed by now though.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> always riding the hate train....tisktisktisk...
> 
> quit hijackin' my thread sally..


Oh my Susie. You plastic fans are soooo sensitive. I’ll mail you some pink tissues. Still living at toys are us?


----------



## ezbite

dcool said:


> Been looking at the 40 myself. Great looking weapon.


It's a beast..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277257
> View attachment 277259
> just picked up this beast.. G40 10mm with the MOS
> 
> Yeaaaa buddy....


Is that adjustable sight model? Never shot a 10mm in anything except Delta Elite. Didn't like it and
only shot partial box of ammo. I think cartridge is a good deer whacker, better than 357.


----------



## Drm50

Let's not get all fuzzy. I didn't like Delta because it was Stainless Steel. I dislike SS almost as much
as plastic. My nephew just bought some kind of 10mm long slide on 1911 pattern. I haven't seen
it yet but it's SS too. I think it's a Kimber.


----------



## fastwater

Yogi wrote a letter to Glock requesting that Glock start mixing flavoring in their plastic. 
Licorice in the black...butterscotch in the baby poo tan ones.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yogi wrote a letter to Glock requesting that Glock start mixing flavoring in their plastic.
> Licorice in the black...butterscotch in the baby poo tan ones.


TROLL


----------



## Dovans

https://www.tactical-life.com/firearms/handguns/glock-10mm-pistols/


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Is that adjustable sight model? Never shot a 10mm in anything except Delta Elite. Didn't like it and
> only shot partial box of ammo. I think cartridge is a good deer whacker, better than 357.


yes, you can adjust the rear sight... BUT, I will be getting aftermarket steel sights, never been a fan of the plastic sights and don't get all fuzzy about that


----------



## MIGHTY

So you’re technically saying...... you prefer steel to plastic?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Man...I sure do miss that 'like' button!


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> So you’re technically saying...... you prefer steel to plastic?


For sights, yes, mine get banged around a lot because I'm rugged like the polymer frame of a Glock


----------



## ezbite

Exhibit #1 another 150 thru this morning and not a hiccup...


----------



## Drm50

Mine came with steel sights!


----------



## Flathead76

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 277633
> I knew that thing looked familiar


LIKE


----------



## Flathead76

Flathead76 said:


> LIKE


LIKE


----------



## MIGHTY

Flathead76 said:


> LIKE


 LIKE


----------



## Flathead76

MIGHTY said:


> LIKE


LIKE


----------



## Flathead76

Flathead76 said:


> LIKE


LIKE


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 278171
> Mine came with steel sights!


Dont like.


----------



## cincinnati

fastwater said:


> ^^^Man...I sure do miss that 'like' button!


Like!


----------



## Scorpio V

You like it? That’s all that matters. I love seeing guys get things that they like/want. Can’t stand when I hear “Momma let me get it.” Love it, shoot it, enjoy it!


----------



## ezbite

I had to move my blind today, 4 outings and not a single deer seen.. so I got a chance to do some real world testing of my new holster for the G40. It's a kenai chest holster (kydex) made by a company founded by an army veteran called GunfightersINC. I have been wearing it around the house/yard for a couple of days and found out I like to wear it lower than where they have it in the photos (bottom of my ribs), I just have to wrench my arm too much to pull out the Glock when it's high on the chest. Of course It makes that unsheathed noise all kydex holsters make, but it comes out smooth and has really good retention.. the one thing I'm not nuts about is when walking and swinging your arms naturally, every stride your left hand/wrist goes in front of the muzzle. The trigger is completely covered so I'm not too worried about it catching on something. I really like the idea of not having a pistol on my hip where my pack waste strap is always fighting the pistol. With the pistol on the lower chest I can wear my pack and it doesn't interfere with any straps. So far I really like it, I honestly forgot I was wearing it today a few times, it's that comfortable. More to come. Oh, and if you want to use a different pistol say a revolver, you just need to buy the holster and you can use the same harness. It was a bit pricy at $150.00 but I got free shipping on amazon.


----------



## bobk

That’s almost pointing at your grapes cowboy.

Nice holster.


----------



## fastwater

Nice holster EZ.
Had one chest holster made that I used with Ruger Blackhawks in 44,45lc and 41m. All had 7.5"bbls. 
Had another for a Magnum Research 475/480 linebaugh with a 7"bbl.
Both holsters made full length to cover ends of bbls in case of a fall, didn't want bbl plugged with mud. 
When said and done, due to bbl lengths, had to turn both of these chest holsters into actual 'belly' holsters in order to draw revolver comfortably. Being right handed, had to fit shoulder/waist strap so the pistol actually layed just a tad on the left.
Took a bit to finally get them right with a few trips to a leather shop for modifications but once done, they performed well.


----------



## Drm50

I have had all kind of shoulder holsters for revolvers and didn't like any of them. Hade Bianchi chest
rig for N frame S&Ws and didn't like it either. The only one I have that I like is GI issue for 1911.
It carries high against chest, doesn't flop around and easy draw.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I have had all kind of shoulder holsters for revolvers and didn't like any of them. Hade Bianchi chest
> rig for N frame S&Ws and didn't like it either. The only one I have that I like is GI issue for 1911.
> It carries high against chest, doesn't flop around and easy draw.


I know what you mean Drm50. The shoulder or chest rig has never been my choice of carry either. But being a bit vertically challenged (short) and short arms, with the bbl length, when hunting hip carry just wasn't an option. On the very end of the holster, I had a snap loop sewn in the attached either to belt or belt loop that held bottom firmly in place. All above pistols being on the same platform, I got to the point I could actually draw them at a decent speed.

Hey EZ, if you really like the 10mm, try one of these:


----------



## Scorpio V

Glad you like your new holster and thanks for the review of it. Nice to see products that people like. Helps make decisions easier or give other options.


----------



## ezbite

G&G Sportfishing said:


> Glad you like your new holster and thanks for the review of it. Nice to see products that people like. Helps make decisions easier or give other options.


Your welcome  gonna do an ammo review too. I also just picked up a vortex reflex sight for the pistol I'll be testing later this week or maybe early next week.


----------



## Dovans

fastwater said:


> Hey EZ, if you really like the 10mm, try one of these:


I like it... damn... keeping an eye for one


----------



## fastwater

Dovans said:


> I like it... damn... keeping an eye for one


I do too!
If I could see well enough to still be able to pistol hunt, I would surely have one.


----------



## Drm50

I don't see the point of 10mm revolvers. Why not go with 41 mg if you want in that class. I had
a Buckeye Special when they were 1st out. I only shot a box of 10mm in it and wasn't impressed.
I shot up a storm with 38/40s. I had a Delta Elite and it shot very well. Those Rugers are nice guns
but they are like a brick to carry. I think the whole idea of 10mm was to provide a cartridge for
auto pistols with performance of 41mg class revolver.


----------



## Dovans

Drm50 said:


> I don't see the point of 10mm revolvers. Why not go with 41 mg if you want in that class. I had
> a Buckeye Special when they were 1st out. I only shot a box of 10mm in it and wasn't impressed.
> I shot up a storm with 38/40s. I had a Delta Elite and it shot very well. Those Rugers are nice guns
> but they are like a brick to carry. I think the whole idea of 10mm was to provide a cartridge for
> auto pistols with performance of 41mg class revolver.


Had a S&W M610... Very nice. Regret to this day selling it..


----------



## Drm50

Dovans said:


> Had a S&W M610... Very nice. Regret to this day selling it..


I've never had a S&W 610, they are to new to be in my area of interest. I did turn one down on a
trade for a 27-2 S&W.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281979
> 
> 
> Your welcome  gonna do an ammo review too. I also just picked up a vortex reflex sight for the pistol I'll be testing later this week or maybe early next week.


I knew you would change your mind on the optics. You might actually be able to hit something now. You do realize that plastic isn’t permitted in my woods though!!!!!!! You’ll have to bring something steel to hunt with. You will be fully inspected at the driveway gate before being permitted to hunt.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I knew you would change your mind on the optics. You might actually be able to hit something now. You do realize that plastic isn’t permitted in my woods though!!!!!!! You’ll have to bring something steel to hunt with. You will be fully inspected at the driveway gate before being permitted to hunt.


Thank You for your diligence in not allowing plastic into our neck of our woods bobk. But be very careful during the inspection. I hear these plastic carriers are tricky and prefer the deep concealment super tuck, 'Mexican' mode of carry.
.


----------



## MIGHTY

I see a lot of plastic end up as worthless litter so props to you bobk for keeping that crap out of your neck of the woods.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I knew you would change your mind on the optics. You might actually be able to hit something now. You do realize that plastic isn’t permitted in my woods though!!!!!!! You’ll have to bring something steel to hunt with. You will be fully inspected at the driveway gate before being permitted to hunt.


don't you worry, I'll be bringing the G40 to wack a brown rat with and show the world it's power....



fastwater said:


> Thank You for your diligence in not allowing plastic into our neck of our woods bobk. But be very careful during the inspection. I hear these plastic carriers are tricky and prefer the deep concealment super tuck, 'Mexican' mode of carry..


I'll be bringing your gift with me...



MIGHTY said:


> I see a lot of plastic end up as worthless litter so props to you bobk for keeping that crap out of your neck of the woods.


good to see the 3- 1911  back hating, one is still missing though, he must of came to his senses or ran out of coffee


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Thank You for your diligence in not allowing plastic into our neck of our woods bobk. But be very careful during the inspection. I hear these plastic carriers are tricky and prefer the deep concealment super tuck, 'Mexican' mode of carry.
> .


It’s a highly sophisticated LEGO detector. I’ll bust him before he enters the brown rat farm.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> don't you worry, I'll be bringing the G40 to wack a brown rat with and show the world it's power....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bringing your gift with me...
> 
> 
> 
> good to see the 3- 1911  back hating, one is still missing though, he must of came to his senses or ran out of coffee


I'm still here Huckleberry, just finished 1st pot of coffee, usually takes two for snappy come backs.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> It’s a highly sophisticated LEGO detector. I’ll bust him before he enters the brown rat farm.


Please let me know when he's close...and for sure when he plans on being out shooting the woods up. I'll be passing by driving down 93S and want to plan my trips safely.


----------



## loweman165

Dumb question and because I'm too lazy to look it up; can you deer hunt with a 10mm glock? Only ask because the only handguns I hunt deer with is a Blackhawk and a 629 Smith.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> It’s a highly sophisticated LEGO detector. I’ll bust him before he enters the brown rat farm.


as soon as you see it, you will be like "alright man, that's a mans gun and HEY it wont rust like the junk in my safe".


----------



## Drm50

A 10mm will be plenty for deer. I know a 14yr old that went to the wood shed 50+ years ago for
shooting a deer out of great aunts garden with a 9mm Luger. I can't remember what month it was
or what state it was in. I just hope Glock hunters stay down wind of me. The odor of plastics spooks deer.


----------



## loweman165

I'm sure its plenty, just wondering about being a legal firearm in ohio for deer. Out of curiosity I looked in the regs and it is but I find it funny that they make no mention of round capacity for pistols just shotguns and rifles. Ezbite, see if Glock makes a 30 rounder for it like they do the g17. Then go deer hunting and take no prisoners.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> I'm sure its plenty, just wondering about being a legal firearm in ohio for deer. Out of curiosity I looked in the regs and it is but I find it funny that they make no mention of round capacity for pistols just shotguns and rifles. Ezbite, see if Glock makes a 30 rounder for it like they do the g17. Then go deer hunting and take no prisoners.


I only need the one in the chamber, ask bobk, he's seen the carnage..


----------



## Dovans

Barrel has to be certain length. No idea what the length has to be.


----------



## ezbite

Not to worry guys, I wouldn't of bought it if I couldn't use it in Ohio.


----------



## ezbite

Do you see that? Just over 3.5 pounds loaded.. damn 1911's pearl handles weigh that much


----------



## Drm50

Fortunately for me I have always bought handguns for field use. When I started out I always bought the longest barrel available. The 7 1/2" & 8 3/8" guns shot excellent but were a PIA to carry. Then I found I could do just as well with 6" guns. Several of my buddies were in love with
4" guns and had accumulated nice collections of them. Then Ohio handgun season came along and assigned 5" as minimum barrel. The 4" guns account for the biggest percent of deer legal calibres 
that have been sold. Stuff like this always makes me wonder how they come up with the regulations.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> as soon as you see it, you will be like "alright man, that's a mans gun and HEY it wont rust like the junk in my safe".


There’s a recycle bin at the drive. THIS is where I will see that toy of yours.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> There’s a recycle bin at the drive. THIS is where I will see that toy of yours.


If it's real cold, just build ya a nice fire for the evening, have a few barley pops and he'll get to close to the fire with that conglomeration of recycled prophylactics.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> There’s a recycle bin at the drive. THIS is where I will see that toy of yours.


Trust me bobk will fish it out of there, hide in his closet with it, then kiss and hug it when his 1911s aren't looking.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Trust me bobk will fish it out of there, hide in his closet with it, then kiss and hug it when his 1911s aren't looking.


Lies, all lies!


----------



## ezbite

Got my ammo in the mail today that I plan on hunting with, well that's the plan at least, depends on how it shoots. I've got 6 different brands I'm going to try in various bullet weights and velocities. This is underwood Xtreme hunter, it's a 150gr at a whopping 1425 muzzle velocity, it's also solid copper and I've seen some good reviews about it. it's not cheap, it was $106.47 for 3-20 round boxes to my door from midway.


----------



## ezbite

With much resistance I finally took bobk advise and got optics for the 10mm. I went with the Vortex Venom reflex sight, gander outdoors had it for $229 which was about what they are going for online. It wasn't the cheapest and surely wasn't the most expensive. I've got a couple Vortex scopes and binoculars, I really like their products, I wish they were made in the US, but, their not. I also plan on getting their Ranger
rangefinder and one of their spotting scopes in the near future. The Glock came already drilled and tapped with little plates for different optics. 4 screws and the plate was on, 2 more and the Vortex was on. Once I got to the range the windage adjusted right away with a few turns from the provided screwdriver. However the elevation wouldn't move even after several turns, I was starting to get a bit PO'ed thinking I Had a bad sight. after turning the screw all the way down and then backing it all the way out I was finally able to adjust the elevation (no there is nothing in the instruction booklet saying to do that).


----------



## ezbite

Also a little update on the kenai chest holster. I'm still loving it!! It has a cut out on the top to accommodate optics which is great, I did add some adhesive backed foam I got at the craft store to the back so when you draw the pistol the holster stays put, that kydex would allow the holster to slip a bit before. I have noticed some wear on the slide of the pistol, but they warned that that was a possibility with the holster and its fine by me..


----------



## ezbite

Now for the shooting, everything was done off a bench and a sandbag. I got on paper at about 7 yards, moved to 20 yards and was pleasantly suprised that this cheap Sig ammo grouped so well (if you call $27 a box cheap) Then I moved out to 27 yards and was REALLY surprised at the grouping, then we got stupid and moved to 50 yards, not so impressed now, it's still in the lungs, but not what I was hoping for. As of now it looks like I'm going to limit my shooting to 30-35 yards. Ive got 6 different types of 10mm I'm going to be testing soon. Hopefully something will group at 50, But for now I'll stick to the 30's. I'm really happy the direction this is going, I wasn't to sure about this reflex sight thing, everyone I've ever picked up at the store I had a hard time finding the dot just holding it out at arms length. You know it's funny, when it's on a pistol, that dot pops right up on target. The Venom came in 2 sizes of dot. 3 moa and 6 moa, I couldn't choose and then was told for hunting get the 3 moa and just increase the brightness if I need to, you can always go brighter, but with a 6 moa dot, you can't go smaller.


----------



## Drm50

I don't use optics but with any of my Revolvers I limit my shots to 50yds. I feel that is practical for
off hand iron sights. I can shoot into 12" gong at 100yds with any of them but that is ideal conditions with target definition. At 100yds deer looks like it's standing on front sight. I would be
confident I would hit the deer, but where? I have taken only about a dozen deer with handguns and
they were all under 50yds. Most of the many I have shot with slugs in Ohio were from point blank to 50yds. The only way I would take 100yd shot with handgun would be scoped and I would try to
find a rested position. The guns will do it, my brother has scopes and red dots on several S&Ws and
he can sit benched and run clay pigeons at 100yds with a K38.


----------



## bobk

That should be a 100yd pistol.


----------



## Drm50

My nephew just bought a Kimber 10mm he is going to put a Red Dot on it. It shoots very well out
to 50' benched with Iron sights. We have only shot odds & ends of Factory ammo we had on hand.
When we load some up and he gets optic mounted we will go for 100yds. I think he is expecting to
much at 100yds. He thinks it's going to shoot 2"-3" groups. If it does I will be greatly surprised. The only auto loader that I have seen do that was a Auto mag that had extensive custom work on
it. I've seen a lot of TC Contenders and Rem XPs shot that well benched with scopes, but that is apples and oranges. No moving parts.


----------



## ezbite

I've been reading if I get a stronger recoil spring my groups will shrink. What do you think? I know there is some face printing on the empty casings and that slide slams back when I shoot. I've never seen that on any of my other Glocks. I'm guessimg it's because of the 180gr at 1250 velocity


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> That should be a 100yd pistol.


Not even if it had a shoulder stock.


----------



## Drm50

I don't see signs of excessive pressure. Firing pin strikes look uniform and there is no flattening of
primer. Stiffer recoil spring would be worth a shot. It has worked for me in 1911s. There is a sweet
spot on spring tension. I fooled with this several times on plain jane models that I had put target
sights on. Wasn't trying to shoot 100yds, only 50' but it tightened it up. It might have more effect
on full power ammo. My tinkering was done with LV target loads and cast bullets. The imprinting of
case head may be that your hot ammo is a little more than recoil spring is designed for. As you know I'm not into Glocks but they operate much the same as 1911 types. I ruined a S&W m39 when I was young and dumb, firing hot 9mm SMG in it until frame cracked.


----------



## CStone

I


ezbite said:


> View attachment 277257
> View attachment 277259
> just picked up this beast.. G40 10mm with the MOS
> 
> Yeaaaa buddy....


 I bought one last year, love it!!!


----------



## loweman165

Ezbites favorite YouTuber and fellow Glock lover shows everyone how awsome it is.


----------



## ezbite

While you haters are huddling around the coffee pot and scones, I'm out busting paper this morning.. I was going to hunt with underwood 150gr at 1425 muzzle velocity, but man that stuff has a wallop.. I found this Barnes to group better and has much less kick with a 155gr at 1150 (it's solid copper too). Yea I've already been told I need to go left a few clicks.. the circle is from a spray paint can at 35 yards. 40 and 45 were similar with the Barnes, the underwood opened up even more.


----------



## ezbite

The wrist breaker it grouped good at 35 too, but I caught myself flinching after a box of 20.


----------



## Drm50

Probably to late for this season but it might be better to go to a heavier bullet at less velocity. If you are going to keep shots at 50yds or less. We are now fooling with cast 41mag bullets of 185
to 200gr.


----------



## ezbite

I don't plan on anything over 50 yards right now, I'll still have my 45/70 for that.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277257
> View attachment 277259
> just picked up this beast.. G40 10mm with the MOS
> 
> Yeaaaa buddy....


Is it true you use Dove soap so you don't harm the finish??


----------



## ezbite

Cream wash? Figures a 1911 "guy" would post a photo of that


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Cream wash? Figures a 1911 "guy" would post a photo of that


Yea, it was on the page, right below the gun sale ad. Couldn't miss it!! (


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> I don't plan on anything over 50 yards right now, I'll still have my 45/70 for that.


We won't have 10mm wrung out for deer season. Nephew likes the " looks" of a 210gr SWC but I
don't know how they will feed and AOL problems. Don't have a lot of experience loading 10mm so
it will be trial & error.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 283417
> View attachment 283419
> View attachment 283421
> 
> 
> While you haters are huddling around the coffee pot and scones, I'm out busting paper this morning.. I was going to hunt with underwood 150gr at 1425 muzzle velocity, but man that stuff has a wallop.. I found this Barnes to group better and has much less kick with a 155gr at 1150 (it's solid copper too). Yea I've already been told I need to go left a few clicks.. the circle is from a spray paint can at 35 yards. 40 and 45 were similar with the Barnes, the underwood opened up even more.


You need to go left a few clicks.


----------



## ezbite

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282457
> View attachment 282459
> Got my ammo in the mail today that I plan on hunting with, well that's the plan at least, depends on how it shoots. I've got 6 different brands I'm going to try in various bullet weights and velocities. This is underwood Xtreme hunter, it's a 150gr at a whopping 1425 muzzle velocity, it's also solid copper and I've seen some good reviews about it. it's not cheap, it was $106.47 for 3-20 round boxes to my door from midway.





Drm50 said:


> We won't have 10mm wrung out for deer season. Nephew likes the " looks" of a 210gr SWC but I
> don't know how they will feed and AOL problems. Don't have a lot of experience loading 10mm so
> it will be trial & error.


I will being taking the shot if it's in range.. no doubt a bout it..


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> You need to go left a few clicks.


He’s already a few clicks to the left.


----------



## Drm50

Maybe a better solution for bear pistol.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 283627
> Maybe a better solution for bear pistol.


Wonder how many poor souls bought that shotty advertisement and soon after became bear poop.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 283627
> Maybe a better solution for bear pistol.



WOW......... no coffee today Drm50, all Kool-Aid I see


----------



## ezbite

Anytime big boy, anytime...


----------



## loweman165

^^good luck^^


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 283865
> View attachment 283867
> 
> 
> Anytime big boy, anytime...


You don’t need a rangefinder with that toy. 3 paces from the blind or it’s too far!
Back at it tomorrow Susan! Bring the big dog too.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> You don’t need a rangefinder with that toy. 3 paces from the blind or it’s too far!
> Back at it tomorrow Susan! Bring the big dog too.


3 paces from the blind? He's got a 10mm in the picture not a 1911.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> 3 paces from the blind? He's got a 10mm in the picture not a 1911.


*LIKE!!*


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> 3 paces from the blind? He's got a 10mm in the picture not a 1911.


You’re right. Should be just 2 paces.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> I don't plan on anything over 50 yards right now, I'll still have my 45/70 for that.


Only .0397.smaller than the 10 mm...it'll take a deer


----------



## TomC

I looked at the g40. Thought for deer that would be interesting to use


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> Only .0397.smaller than the 10 mm...it'll take a deer
> View attachment 284181


not a legal firearm in ohio, soooo it'll take no deer


----------



## ezbite

TomC said:


> I looked at the g40. Thought for deer that would be interesting to use



I ordered a 7" KKM match barrel that should be here this week and tighten up my groups. hopefully I'll be able to shoot well enough with it to hit one at 70 yards.


----------



## fastwater

Did you get to let that puppy bark this week EZ?


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Did you get to let that puppy bark this week EZ?


nothing, couple weeks the plan is to hit a bobk deer with the mighty 10mm


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> nothing, couple weeks the plan is to hit a bobk deer with the mighty 10mm


meow! Saved a couple for ya.


----------



## ezbite

Ordered Friday, received today. Hope to get to the range tomorrow or Wednesday. Now we'll see what the Glockster can do..


----------



## ezbite

Dovans said:


> https://www.tactical-life.com/firearms/handguns/glock-10mm-pistols/


 I don't open links without some comment or something else posted by the person posting the link because i had a computer catch a virus and crash before when i did..but damn, this is a good article. thanks for posting.


----------



## Dovans

ezbite said:


> I don't open links without some comment or something else posted by the person posting the link because i had a computer catch a virus and crash before when i did..but damn, this is a good article. thanks for posting.


they even threw a little dis on the 45..


----------



## ezbite

Dovans said:


> they even threw a little dis on the 45..


yes they did and it was info i actually didn't know 2.5 more power, actually i'm not surprised..


----------



## loweman165

Let us know how it functions. I shy away from aftermarket parts because 9 out of 10 times when people are having FTF or FTE problems, there's aftermarket parts in the pistol. Hope it shoots fine, that's a nice setup.


----------



## ezbite

I've read nothing but good about KKM


----------



## Drm50

Once we get nephews 10mm on bench and fool with bullets and sizing issues I'm sure we can come
up with a good accurate bullet that will be a good deer whacker. On the hunt for a set of carbide dies. We like to use our own bullets so we can do a lot of shooting other than deer hunting. Some
use expensive bullets just to hunt, then adjust for target loads. I would rather use same load and
leave sights alone. 10mm is big enough that just about anything you stuff it with is good enough
for deer. I've only killed two deer with CF auto pistols. Both were shot with FMJ bullets and only made it a short distance before they piled up. I'm not badmouthing the fancy bullets at HV but have found in revolvers the heavier bullet at lower velocity is more accurate. I have shot deer with
.45 Colt with 250gr FN cast at 850fps and one with 242g WC at 750fps at 30 to 50 yds and bullets
shot clear through. I haven't taken deer with a 41mg but brother has with 210 SWC cast at 1050 FPS, again was plenty of power for deer 100yds & under. Maybe we will pick up a HP mold. Main
point is super accurate load at reasonable velocity for hunting. Being lazy we want to stay with loads that don't require GCs on the bullets.


----------



## ezbite

So you are a fan of lead? I jus happens to like coppers..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> So you are a fan of lead? I jus happens to like coppers..


Speaking of lead versus copper...what kind of rifling does the KKM have?


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> So you are a fan of lead? I jus happens to like coppers..


It's not that I'm a fan of lead but since 95% of our shooting is target/ plinking there is no sense
shooting expensive factory jacketed at paper. It's hard to beat lead for accuracy for target at LV.
All my S&Ws are tuned with lead bullets and only autos I have are Target models too. The only
pistol I have that won't shoot cast is a FN Hi Power competition 9mm. Also use lead in all my old
rifles that were made originally for lead. 25/20-32/20-/38/55 & 45/70. They will shoot lead much
better than jackets. All newer rifles, including Marlin 45/70 shoot jackets as do my deer hunting
Ruger SBH. Ill only shoot lead to 1000-1100 fps in handguns. Hotter than that starts to require 
Gas Checks. At this point I'd rather use jackets that fumble with GCs.


----------



## ezbite

Woooooweeee! While you lasses were sipping hot choclate in your snuggies I was out busting paper again.. finally got to the range and shot my new KKM barrel.. WOW!! Set up at 45 yards (actually 47) and WOW!! Middle group is the underwood ammo, bottom left it the Barnes vortex. Again WOW but it's a Glock so I guess I shouldn't be that surprised..


----------



## ezbite

C'mon... you know you want one!!!


----------



## bobk

You’re welcome.
Did you adjust vortex at all?


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> You’re welcome.
> Did you adjust vortex at all?


yea yea yea..one click left..


----------



## bobk

So I guess you are using the Barnes.


----------



## Drm50

EZ, were the circles there before you shot?


----------



## loweman165

EZ, we're all gonna chip in and buy you some real targets for Christmas. That Glock deserves more.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> EZ, we're all gonna chip in and buy you some real targets for Christmas. That Glock deserves more.


I already have a live target waiting for him. Does that count?


----------



## ezbite

dugworm said:


> Nice pick up. But...nothing but a show piece.


And now it's a deer killer..


----------



## Muddy

Good choice on the Barnes bullets. That is a great bullet. It’s amazing that they expand perfectly every time wether it’s a pistol, rifle, muzzle loader, or shotgun.


----------



## Drm50

What was the range? Nice doe.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> What was the range? Nice doe.


Around 50 yards


----------



## Dovans

EZ think you will try the Mechtech CCU..


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> I already have a live target waiting for him. Does that count?


BobK, does this mean you had one tied up for EZ?


----------



## fastwater

^^^








When Mrs bobk finds out her pet is gone she is gonna be really mad.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> BobK, does this mean you had one tied up for EZ?


Indeed! He was using a glock so I had no other choice but to make it super easy for him.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> View attachment 286269
> 
> When Mrs bobk finds out her pet is gone she is gonna be really mad.


Not as mad as I am with her new tattoo!


----------



## ezbite

Dovans said:


> EZ think you will try the Mechtech CCU..


Na, gonna stick with the G40 but I am going to get a different trigger, one with less creep.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Not as mad as I am with her new tattoo!


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Indeed! He was using a glock so I had no other choice but to make it super easy for him.


leeeeet's not start talking about deer size

Woof woof hahaha


----------



## Drm50

Bammm-bi


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> leeeeet's not start talking about deer size
> 
> Woof woof hahaha


----------



## fastwater

^^^


ezbite said:


> leeeeet's not start talking about deer size
> 
> Woof woof hahaha





Drm50 said:


> Bammm-bi





bobk said:


> View attachment 286331



Popcorn is made...please continue!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 286153
> View attachment 286155
> View attachment 286157
> 
> 
> And now it's a deer killer..


is that a button buck EZ????


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> is that a button buck EZ????


It was a 14pt shed buck. Such a sad waste.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> It was a 14pt shed buck. Such a sad waste.


i knew it


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> It was a 14pt shed buck. Such a sad waste.


Hmmm....are you saying that EZ emptied that full 30rd mag on that fellar and shot the rack clean off him?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Hmmm....are you saying that EZ emptied that full 30rd mag on that fellar and shot the rack clean off him?


Oh, let’s not talk about how many shots it took.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Oh, let’s not talk about how many shots it took.


I heard it sounded like the grand finale on the 4th of July down your way that day.


----------

